

"Amazon Remembers" uses the Mechanical Turk to find stuff - jgrahamc
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/12/amazon-proves-i.html

======
boredguy8
There's a massive amount of information being generated in those associations.
I wonder if Amazon is working on that data.

